# Pattern sketch on wood before wood carving



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

Sketching patterns on wood before carving it makes carvings easier


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

again, you have a remarkable collection of very skilled craftsmen !!

do you have a person dedicated to keeping all the carving tools sharp ??
what do you do with your old chisels when they don't serve you anymore ?

.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

It isn't just the skill that I admire here. It is also the speed and efficiency.


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> again, you have a remarkable collection of very skilled craftsmen !!
> 
> do you have a person dedicated to keeping all the carving tools sharp ??
> what do you do with your old chisels when they don't serve you anymore ?
> ...



We have people who maintain the carving tools, they will always keep the tools sharp
The tools are no longer in use, we send them to a recycling unit


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> again, you have a remarkable collection of very skilled craftsmen !!
> 
> do you have a person dedicated to keeping all the carving tools sharp ??
> what do you do with your old chisels when they don't serve you anymore ?
> ...



We have people who maintain the carving tools, they will always keep the tools sharp
The tools are no longer in use, we send them to a recycling unit


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Yamato - your company, the employees and yourself are extremely talented and gifted Craftsmen.
the degree of workmanship is way beyond our skill levels. but, it is very nice to look at and appreciate
from a distance. I hope that your work inspires some people here to at least try some figure carving on a small scale.

all of your projects are just awesome !!

.


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Yamato - your company, the employees and yourself are extremely talented and gifted Craftsmen.
> the degree of workmanship is way beyond our skill levels. but, it is very nice to look at and appreciate
> from a distance. I hope that your work inspires some people here to at least try some figure carving on a small scale.
> 
> ...



Our customers order models with very large patterns. But there are some small products with simple patterns, I will upload them for everyone to see in my next posts.


----------

